# More Sourdough



## rdknb (May 25, 2010)

Made more sough dough bread, man I love this stuff. Thanks again Bassman

Ready for the oven, first try at rolls



Out of oven



Cooling



Ready to eat



I am very pleased with how it came out and love the taste

Thanks for looking


----------



## rdknb (May 25, 2010)

Hmmm guess the old way to add pics does not work


----------



## rdknb (May 25, 2010)

Ok I think I figured out the pics


----------



## rdknb (May 25, 2010)

wonders if it looks that bad


----------



## walle (May 26, 2010)

Nay, RB - looks great!  Folks probably just finding their feet on this new platform, including me!

If you keep having large air pockets in your loaves, you just need to knead them a little more... just so's the jelly doesn't fall through!

I'd take a piece of both!


----------



## culturedhick (May 26, 2010)

That looks great. I have been wanting to make for a while, but after seeing this, I can wait no longer!!


----------



## bassman (May 26, 2010)

Good looking sourdough, Warren.  Just keep in mind, the more you practice, the better you (and the starter) will get.


----------



## fftwarren (May 26, 2010)

wow that looks great!!! would you mind sharing the recipe. i love fresh rolls/bread, especially sourdough.

Thanks, Trey


----------

